# Bearded Dragon/Reptile couch finished =D



## Sofoula88 (Sep 21, 2011)

So a while ago I posted this thread where I had this wacky idea to build my beardys furniture..as in a couch,dining table,tv lol... So I've finally have finished 1 component which is the couch. It's a little rough around the egdes so to speak and def not perfect because I was working on 2 other projects while working on the couch also,so it was very back and forth and repetative and along the way I messed up a few things,mainly the colour,and I also dropped it so it has a small chip at the back,but I guess it dosent matter really as you can't see it. Anyway at some point I decided I was over it and used it as a blank canvas..I painted and painted it with different colours to see what would work best for my other projects and kinda gave up on it,then after a while I got inspired again and finished it lol (this happens with almost everything I do and make..lol)..however even though I'm not 100% happy with the colour, I'm happy mostly with how it turned out..it kinda looks awesome lol.. I mean sitting in the tank ..it actually looks like a mini reptile couch lol..it's pretty cool.. So given how well it's turned out I may possibly make more in the Very distant future and try and sell them (although I dunno if ppl are into reptile furniture like me..I'm a little different lol). So next I'll be making/continuing the dining table..Why?.. For your cricket meals afcourse lol... So anyway tell me what u guys think..here are some pics of fredski using his new couch..and he likes it =] 


The couch mid process with rock cushions..and the dining table in front..clearly very early stages

http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/c8a4ead.jpg

Fredski kicking back on the couch =].. 


http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/f8fa438c.jpg


http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/467ced8b.jpg


----------



## MD_Zeus (Sep 21, 2011)

I like that its different, think fredski likes it too. Kinda reminds me of flinstoones furniture (besides the colour) Keep up the good ideas


----------



## humba_jumba (Sep 21, 2011)

thats ****en awesome... too good... haha...


----------



## Sofoula88 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol..yeh that's basically the idea behind it..I wanted it to be inspired by the flinstones look

Btw I'm jst stating for the record that this was my idea and I created it first =D.. So no1 better copy it or else *shakes fist* lol..


----------

